# Curved Tamper?



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

I am ready to shell out on a Reg Barber tamper but do I get a curved or flat one? Gaggia baby and all is well... other than the tripe tamper that came with it!!

Mike


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

In the big scheme of things, I don't think it really matters. Go for flat. There are so many other variables the curve of the bottom of the tamper ain't really going to make a whole lot of difference. IMHO.

Distribution - getting the grinds flat and even and avoiding clumps is far more important.

Just my ha'pennyworth


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

At the end of the day it's down to personal preference. I like the curved ripples best - even with VST baskets - as I feel that they get a better seal on the sides of the basket, but that's just me.

On the website, if pressed for a recommendation RB certainly used to come down on the side of the curve, but that may have changed since I was last on the site.

Sent usingTapatalk 2


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I prefer the curved ones, just on feel.

If you want to save some pennies, get a Motta tamper (£16) rather than an RB. They work the same, and with the saving you could get yourself another nice bit of kit like a Bunio or a vac pot.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I personally get slightly better results with a convex base, edge sealing is better, pours visually prettier to the eye...


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have used two RB tampers, a 58mm C-flat and a 58.4mm Flat. The c-flat is essentially a curved/flat hybrid (flat across the centre with a gentle curve towards the edge). This does help with edge seal and is the base that Reg himself usually recommends (either with a ripple or not). Some people prefer curved bases because they tend to be more forgiving, especially in cases when the tamper is not level. However, I personally find that the flat base works better with my VST filter baskets although this is partly due to its better fit in the basket.

When choosing a tamper, it is worth matching it to your machine and filter baskets. Personal preferences not withstanding, I find some tampers naturally suit different basket geometries.

Also worth considering the Made by Knock tampers which seem to be well thought of by many forum members.


----------



## modem7 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got both a flat and a curved.

The only reason I use my curved is due to the heavier weight, otherwise.....I don't think it matters TOO much.

But Jimbow has some very good points!


----------

